# Latest knife ....



## Molokai (Aug 23, 2015)

Just finished leather sheath for this one. Did some artistic dyeing....
Steel is cpm 154 0,196 thick, satin finish 800 grit. Wood is curly bubinga, tru oil finish. 
Overal length is 8,66 inch, blade is 4 inch long.
Thanks for looking, C&C welcome.

Tom

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2015)

I really dig that. Super stylish and the sheath is eye candy too. Love the bulls eye pins.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 23, 2015)

Beautiful knife!! Love the look of it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 23, 2015)

Awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 23, 2015)

Tom nice knife. I just finished a Sharpfinger with Babinga and did a CA finish. I may sand it off and go with the true oil finish. I really like the jimping you did for the file work. Did you use a tool for that?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 23, 2015)

Beautiful knife Tom! Those blue spacers work with the Bubinga. I agree with Scott - the jimping is laser perfect.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 23, 2015)

Off the charts, Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 23, 2015)

One stylish knife. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (Aug 23, 2015)

Great looking knife Tom, nice clean lines, the blue liners really set it off

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Aug 24, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Tom nice knife. I just finished a Sharpfinger with Babinga and did a CA finish. I may sand it off and go with the true oil finish. I really like the jimping you did for the file work. Did you use a tool for that?


Yes, i used special checkering file. I think i bought it at Jantz supply. If you want i can link it when i come from work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 24, 2015)

Another winner Tom !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 24, 2015)

Both knife and sheath are beautiful Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

